# schlumberger 2nd round interview



## nas-psu (2 فبراير 2013)

Salam shabab, I just finished my first round interview for the position as a petroleum engineer in the field engineer position. I will know if I qualified for the second roung interview hopefully soon. I was wondering if anyone has any advice for the interview? I know there is 4 in general but since I am in Kuwait applying as a Kuwaiti, so I was told that there is only two. Thank you!


----------



## اسلام سمير عبد الر (21 فبراير 2013)

hi, can u explain ,how was the interview 
what was the question 
how they deal with u
What is the duration of the interview
they asked u in your field or public question
because i have an interview after one week. it is the first round for me
please help me


----------



## مهندس : فادي (19 يونيو 2013)

ممكن اعرف ازاي اقدم في الشركه لاني حلم عمري اني اشتغل فيها 
ارجوا المساعده
مع العلم اني مشروع تخرجي كان في مجال تبريد ومكافحه حرائق ابار وخزانات البترول وانا متمكن جدا من المجال ده


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (8 أبريل 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

